# Im Looking for female gsd to breed with my male



## ivandgonzalez99 (May 3, 2020)

Hi everyone, my gsd is 5 years old I'm looking for a mate for him. My other dog passed away last year and i regret not mating him to keep his bloodline going. My gsd is getting older and i want to mate him before he gets to old. If anyone has a female ready to breed let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey Ivan, people on a forum like this that are fans of pure bred dogs are going to have strong opinions about the effort put into maintaining those breeds. You don't get a lot of positive feed back with your plans or reasoning.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

This is against board rules.


----------

